# Fine-boned vs. Thicker boned Maltese?



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any experiences to share on the pros and cons of a more "fine-boned" maltese and one that has a thicker or sturdier frame? Please let me know as soon as you can! I have a choice and need to make a decision quickly! I don't have any children so that's not a factor but I would like to know what the differences are. Thank you!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, it seems like ellie is sturdier. and i like the sturdy dogs more because you dont think that they'll get hurt, you know? and you can wrestle with them and hug them. and with a more fragile dog..you cant really throw them on their back and give raspberries and kisses on their stomach. well....you can---but you dont think something will break. LOL. 


OK>..im just talking to my sis...and she thinks that both of our dogs used to feel fine-boned but that they've gained weight and feel thicker boned. i dont know....but if you had a choice---you should pick the thicker boned cuz they seem healthier, you know?


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

that's what what we were thinking. i also heard that smaller or more fine boned dogs are more proned to tear staining as well, have you heard that?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 7 2005, 12:21 AM
> *that's what what we were thinking. i also heard that smaller or more fine boned dogs are more proned to tear staining as well, have you heard that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49991*


[/QUOTE]
Thats not true.. Kodie is fine boned and has NEVER had any staining at all.

I do agree that a fine bone dog is very fragile. I worry about kodie constantly. Hes sooo tiny I'm very nervous with him around other dogs. He never gains weight (his liver prob could be a factor). I baby Kodie soooooo much more than a bigger boned dog because he seems (and is) soooo breakable. Well.. his grandmother was paralyzed by a little kid petting too hard on his back and broke her back. I'm just saying that you really have to watch you baby when they are so tiny. I dont let kodie jump on couches and stuff (not like he can even reach because hes so small) because his knees are so tiny i'm scared of him hurting himself. I think that applies to bigger boned maltese too though. I do hug Kodie but i'm a petite person soo i'm not rough with him at all. My dad is bigger than me (of course) and he doesnt know his own strength soo sometimes he can be rough with kodie. His hands are stronger, ya know. My point... I worry A LOT! I dont know how big your smaller boned dog is... you didnt specify weight. Kodie is 3.2lbs and tiny boned. Just keep in mind your life style.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would always opt for a more sound dog of moderate bone. Fine boned dogs are so easy to snap a leg on.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 7 2005, 01:21 AM
> *that's what what we were thinking. i also heard that smaller or more fine boned dogs are more proned to tear staining as well, have you heard that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49991*


[/QUOTE]


That maybe just a saying but I don't belive it to be true.
My first maltese was fine boned and had no tear staining at all.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

From what I have been told Tunder is a "larger malt" and he weighs a whopping 4 1/2 pounds. He isn't fragile but he is what I would call middle ground. I think he is perfect. I would be nuerotic with a teeny tiny one... scared to break em.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 7 2005, 09:03 AM
> *From what I have been told Tunder is a "larger malt" and he weighs a whopping 4 1/2 pounds.  He isn't fragile but he is what I would call middle ground.  I think he is perfect.  I would be nuerotic with a teeny tiny one... scared to break em.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50064*


[/QUOTE]
How old is Tunder?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 7 2005, 09:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is Tunder?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50066
[/B][/QUOTE]


He is going to be 5 on 5/24.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 7 2005, 09:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


He is going to be 5 on 5/24.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50078
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just to let you know a maltese that is full grown and is only 4.5lbs is actually considered small. The standard under 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think Tunder qualifies as a Larger Malt.







At 4.5 lbs he is at the lower end of the standard, which is 4-7 lbs.

Pico is 4 years old and also is 4.5 pounds.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my jong-ee is a little under 6lbs and shes really fine boned and small

u shouldnt think that ur Tunder is big at alll


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess breed standard and what the public wants are two different things. During my search I specifically wanted a dog that was closer to 5 pounds. Alot of breeders were very proud of the fact that their dogs were all in the 3-4 pound range. I wonder how much the media and celebs having their teeny tiny 2 pound dogs are driving the public and backyard breeders to have the smallest dog possible. That one kennel Divapup, they brag about Lindsay Lohan having one of theirs. I guess marketing is marketing.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 7 2005, 09:44 AM
> *That one kennel Divapup, they brag about Lindsay Lohan having one of theirs.  I guess marketing is marketing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50099*


[/QUOTE]

Divapup is a puppy broker. No good breeder is going to sell there puppies through a broker.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, Tic tac hasn't come home yet, but I noticed when I visited the breeder's house that her dogs had bigger bones than Peanut. Peanut is sturdy but when it comes down to it I worry sooo much about him playing rough because his bones are soooooooo fine. Tictac's father seemed like a whole different breed to me because he was just so 'thick' compared to Peanut. I wouldn't trade Peanut for the world, but if I had a choice I wish he wasn't so delicate.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 7 2005, 09:44 AM
> *I guess breed standard and what the public wants are two different things.  During my search I specifically wanted a dog that was closer to 5 pounds.  Alot of breeders were very proud of the fact that their dogs were all in the 3-4 pound range.  I wonder how much the media and celebs having their teeny tiny 2 pound dogs are driving the public and backyard breeders to have the smallest dog possible.    That one kennel Divapup, they brag about Lindsay Lohan having one of theirs.  I guess marketing is marketing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50099*


[/QUOTE]

This is from the American Maltese Association website:

There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50147
[/quote


That kills me.... During my search on so many different web sites they had their puppies classified by toy, tiny toy blah, blah, blah. I guess those are the ones in it to make money and they will say whatever to make their money.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

A 4 lb. Maltese is a small Maltese, anything smaller could have lots of problems besides breaking bones. I don't show so can have and prefer, by far, both the looks and health of at least 6 lbs., but even to 10 full grown. That's my individual taste talking---but there are so many other reasons for it! It would be nice to have some sort of data base of all registered Malts with catorgories including size that kept track of how old they were when they died, what they died from and what they suffered from during their lives. It would be great data!

A good healthy Maltese should have not heavy bone, but sturdy enough for it's body size. I feel like if people want a rat sized pet to carry in a pocket, they should get a gerbil or something intended to be that size, not a dog.

I don't mean to sound critical of any of you that have small dogs! That's the last thing I'd do. I am expressing my own preference and I guess being a little critical of some breeders who are tending toward breeding smaller and smaller dogs. I don't think with the better breeders who have the welfare of the breed at the center of their program that is a problem. O.K.! Off my soapbox now!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi is sturdy and strong boned he runs between 9- 10lbs depending on his appetite
he is long but he is a pedigree he has all his black points and he has the babydoll face 
when you pick him up sometimes he feels like lead weight lol i like him like this because i feel like he isnt so delicate


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse is a very healthy 6.4 lbs and I am so glad she is!! She is rough and tumble and we are careful with her, but don't worry so much about breaking her!! Her bone structure is "medium" according to our Vet, and she said she is the perfect size for her frame.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 7 2005, 12:09 AM
> *Does anyone have any experiences to share on the pros and cons of a more "fine-boned" maltese and one that has a thicker or sturdier frame? Please let me know as soon as you can! I have a choice and need to make a decision quickly! I don't have any children so that's not a factor but I would like to know what the differences are. Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Take the puppy that best suite you , one that you bond with. You may pick the one that is heaver set and later on it may be still find boned . Because that could just be puppy fat. Ask you breeder for help and tell her or him what you are looking for in a puppy and best friend for life. 
please keep us posted.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Although I would prefer a thicker boned dog because I wouldn't want to worry about them breaking any bones, I agree with Chelsey. Pick the dog that best suits you. Your breeder should match you with the dog that will fit your lifestyle and personality best.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

after thinking about this topic again...
my answer would be to get a healthy pup. You really didnt define fine-boned to well... you could have a fine-bone 6lb maltese... or a fine-boned 3lb maltese... there could be a BIG difference between the two. What are the parents of the fine-boned pup like? how much do they weigh... have they been tested for things.. ya kno. Kodie is so tiny because his parents are 2lbs and 3.3lbs. His parents shouldnt have been bred. Thats why i ask if you know anything about the parents. Kodie is very tiny and has health issues.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 7 2005, 11:22 AM
> *There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50147*


*
[/quote


That kills me.... During my search on so many different web sites they had their puppies classified by toy, tiny toy blah, blah, blah.  I guess those are the ones in it to make money and they will say whatever to make their money.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50149*[/QUOTE]

Here is a good site that explains about The Myth About Teacup Maltese


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

This is what my breeder told and showed me. Lacey is the bigger boned maltese. She compared her to a smaller bone maltese. When you look down at their backs Lacey has a barrel shape to hers and the smaller bone did not. With Lacey being my first toy dog I decided to go with the bigger bone maltese. I am very glad I did...Lacey is a little tomboy, jumping and running all over the place. I could not see a finer bone maltese doing the things she does and not breaking a bone. Think Superman flying through the air and you get a really good mental picture of my Lacey. I keep telling her she is suppose to be my delicate little princess!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

All of my Maltese are finer boned. I have actually never seen a thicker boned Maltese or maybe my idea of a thicker bone is not really a thicker bone. My Shih Tzu is much sturdier than my Maltese.

I just want to comment that a 3 lb Maltese doesn't break bones left and right like it has been implied. Two of my Maltese are 3 lbs and they are perfectly fine. Yes, you have to be careful but that is no different from the care you put into a 4 or 6 lb Maltese. I don't let any of my kids jump out of my arms or fall off furniture - this applies to my 6 lber as well as my 3 lbers.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 7 2005, 03:03 PM
> *I don't let any of my kids jump out of my arms or fall of furniture - this applies to my 6 lber as well as my 3 lbers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50214*


[/QUOTE]

HAHA that reminds me of something! Fantasia has been making herself at home on the back of our couch (it's a sectional so one part of the L is against the wall and the other part of the L is not) and the other day I was on the computer (with the couch behind me) and I heard a noise and turned around just in time to see Fantasia (8.5lbs) falling off the back of the couch onto our paper shredder (don't worry it wasn't plugged in lol). She ran into the dining room and hid under the table. Then she slowly came out toward me cowering the whole way and watching the now tipped over paper shredder as she walked past it. I couldn't help but laugh my butt off! Then I held her, checked to see if she was ok and hugged her. Then I put her down and she went right back to sleep on the back of the couch lol. She will never learn!
As you can tell, she is big boned lol.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I didn't think of this when looking for a dog. We have a 6.5 lb maltese but I still consider him to be fine boned. We are planning to have children in the next few years, so its actually great that Miko is a bit bigger.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

hi, to clarify, here's what the breeder told me. that some maltese dogs just have a finer or more fragile bone structure. we actually decided to go with the sturdier puppy because it's our first toy breed and i don't want to stress or overstress actually about the puppy being too fragile. thanks for all your feedback though! it was very helpful. if anyone has any more to share i'd love to hear it.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

oh, and she also said that their personalities so far were pretty similar so no real difference there. i had bought the last little on left in the litter so i didn't have too much of a choice there either. i'm sure it'll be fine though cuz we're gonna love our puppy so much either way!


----------

